# What is Perks by Club Wyndham & how did I get to be a member?



## jamstew (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a thing in the mail from Wyndham today thanking me for being a valued LeisurePlan (now Perks by Club Wyndham) member and telling me that my current membership will be expiring on May 7. I bought my Wyndham points resale off eBay, and I have no idea what this is about. As far as I know, I don't have a current membership. I went to the web site, and it looks to me like it's just various and sundry discounts offers. I'm thinking it's just a ploy to get more money and not anything I need, but I wanted to be sure. There is nothing in the fine print (actually, there is no fine print) to indicate that this membership is optional, but I'm suspicious by nature  Any advice?


----------



## starlifter (Apr 7, 2010)

jamstew said:


> Any advice?


Throw the mail in the trash!!



> Welcome to Perks by CLUB WYNDHAM! The program, previously offered to CLUB WYNDHAM Plus members as LeisurePlan, now provides access to discounts of up to 50% at more than 240,000 local and national merchants—maybe some that you visit every day!



You would be better off buying an entertainment book. It is garbage.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 7, 2010)

starlifter said:


> Throw the mail in the trash!!
> You would be better off buying an entertainment book. It is garbage.



Thanks -- that's what I thought.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Apr 7, 2010)

just make sure it's not one of those automatically enrolled things...


----------

